# World of Tanks Code für neue Tanker



## Pisaopfer (3. Juli 2018)

*World of Tanks Code für neue Tanker*

Ich hab noch nen Code aus meinem WoT Sonderheft den ich nicht brauche. Ich verschenke ihn hier somit an den schnellsten User der Interesse hat. Der Code beinhaltet den Tier III Pz.Kpfw. T15 komplett erforscht und inklusive Garagenplatz dazu gibt es noch 7! Tage Premium Spielzeit, allerdings geht der Code nur bei WoT Neuanmeldungen. Übrigens, die 7 Tage Premium gelten Account-übergreifend auch für World of Warplanes und World of Warships. Wenn sich Jemand den Code genommen hat, kurze Nachricht hier rein damit das dann geschlossen werden kann.

Der Code lautet: GS3M-6RH95-4KTCK allerdings übernehme ich keine Gewährleistung oder Ähnliches. Ich habe einen Zweiten Code dazu gehabt, der für bereits registrierte Spieler war und den konnte ich Heute ohne Probleme einlösen. Der Code ist so wie er da steht einzulösen.


Viel Spass damit ...


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. August 2018)

*AW: World of Tanks Code für neue Tanker*

Kann zu denk ich.


----------

